# laptop writing jumbled



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

i was wondering if any of you clever people know why my laptop jumbles its words when i write

it is fine now as i have just disconnected the battery and reinstalled it

but this is not the first time it has done it

is it something that i must put up with i am still on windows 7 pro


barry


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Did it happen across all applications e.g. Word, email etc.

Perhaps just a glitch and your on/off by removing and refitting the battery has sorted it.

Barryd charges £99:99 for on/off advice, so you may have saved yourself a few bob. :-D

Terry


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi terry


yes it seems to b be on e,mails and forums but is ok at the moment

cheers 

barry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Barry


Just to eliminate W7 from the equation I was on W7 Pro until yesterday and no problems. It is being supported till mid-Jan, but we had W10 loaded yesterday.


I was a bit nervous after the problems with W8 and never loaded it, nor W8.1 which I thought might have just been a patched version of W8 



So far W10 seems good and you will have to change soon or lose support.


Geoff


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi geoff


i do not really fancy w10 and am not worried about the w7 support as i only use the laptop for
emails , forums and mr google


barry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If it happens again maybe try an external USB keyboard, might at least tell you if its a fault in the laptops keyboard or not.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

powerplus said:


> hi geoff
> 
> i do not really fancy w10 and am not worried about the w7 support as i only use the laptop for
> emails , forums and mr google
> ...


I did not want to change, but bit the bullet and so far I have been pleasantly surprised that the transition seems seamless [soryy for pun].

Only difference is style and position of some icons etc.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, me too Geoff and Barry.
Now happy with Win10 most of the time. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Windows 10 fine for me too and I am a complete numpty


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

While we are on about computers. Is anyone getting the message after they press "post" that it is a duplicate of one posted a few minutes ago? Happened a few times now.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Occasionally Pat. But usually my haste.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Keyboard problem sounds likely - they are easy and cheap to replace yourself if needed, my current laptop has several keyboard problems after my OCD daughter said it was dirty and cleaned it with a damp cloth....

Since then no commas at all, a only works when it wants and several other letters and symbols are also unreliable - that can produce some very peculiar results which, coupled with predictive text makes garbage into junk ! I know my typing is not accurate either - all one finger of it.... but the keyboard faults make it even worse.

As Barry suggests, try an external USB or WiFi keyboard - that may well confirm where the problem is.....

As I said, changing it is neither expensive or difficult, mine cost less than £25 and took me about 30 minutes, but admittedly I was very nervous doing it and full of "What if.....?" questions.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

patp said:


> While we are on about computers. Is anyone getting the message after they press "post" that it is a duplicate of one posted a few minutes ago? Happened a few times now.


yes, Just happened to me just now on the Brexit thread.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Keyboards are notorious for gathering dust, crumbs etc. I have a USB powered mini vacuum cleaner with little nozzles, brushes etc and you'd be amazed how much it removes. Also useful for keeping the cooling fan inlet/outlets clear of fluff.

Problem I've having on my latest laptop is that the white painted letters are wearing off on the most commonly used keys. And it's one of the top brands, not a cheapie.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Back to Barry again. I have picked up two spare "QWERTY" keyboards at Portuguese boots Barry for €2. One wired and one Bluetooth. Both work well and are kept as spares. Just in case.
I can get them cheaper in France boots as they use the AZERTY and can't get rid of QWERTY.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rogerblack said:


> Keyboards are notorious for gathering dust, crumbs etc. I have a USB powered mini vacuum cleaner with little nozzles, brushes etc and you'd be amazed how much it removes. Also useful for keeping the cooling fan inlet/outlets clear of fluff.
> 
> Problem I've having on my latest laptop is that the white painted letters are wearing off on the most commonly used keys. And it's one of the top brands, not a cheapie.


Roger

[Where you been?]

That sounds as though it would be a reasonable request to the company to send a replacement set of keys.

My Acer keyboard is 5-6 years old and no such problem.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just as an aside. I always put my keyboard and all remotes up side down when left overnight to save dust buildup. It doesn't stop the croissant crumbs though when in use.??

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The keyboard isn't changing itself to a different language by any chance.?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Just as an aside. I always put my keyboard and all remotes up side down when left overnight to save dust buildup. It doesn't stop the croissant crumbs though when in use.??
> 
> Ray.


I started to think you had bought 'cheapskate' machines with no covers, then realised you might be using a PC not a laptop, so exposed keyboards.

While we were having W10 installed on both our laptops this week we had them both professionally cleaned.

Geoff


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I upgraded two machines from Win7 to Win10 free with the ms facility. One laptop and one PC, all went seamlessly although took a couple of hours each.
And yes I try to use the PC all the time and can't be bothered to try and respond on the phone. Too fiddly and time consuming.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

patp said:


> While we are on about computers. Is anyone getting the message after they press "post" that it is a duplicate of one posted a few minutes ago? Happened a few times now.


Frequently.


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Roger
> 
> [Where you been?]
> 
> ...


[Hi Geoff, still been lurking around, just been busy with managing vehicle repairs/replacements, maintenance on our place in Fife and all the usual time consuming stuff that retirement involves. Hope all is well with you and yours.]

My last laptop developed a sticky key (not due to crumbs, faulty plastic spring thingy underneath) and they sent out a replacement under warranty, It was an easy job - slide a couple of retaining tabs back, flip it up and remove the ribbon cable then reverse to fit the new one - 5 minutes, job done.

This newer one is a much more slimline affair with double hinged touch screen design and has no obvious way of removing the keyboard as it seems to be an integral part of the case, so I suspect it would need to go back to HP for warranty repair, which is too much faff for me.

If they eventually become completely obliterated then I'll just use stick on letters. :wink2:
(Letraset isn't readily available these days - anyone remember it?)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Roger


Glad Retirement Co. Ltd are keeping you busy.


Geoff


----------

